# My photo blog



## Chode (Mar 27, 2007)

I invite you to my photo blog:


http://fotochode.blogger.ba
 

And tell me if you like it! 


(On the bottom of the page are words "STARIJI POSTOVI", click on that for next page )


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 27, 2007)

site dosent load for me and ur using a .be domain which i am pretty sure are or were free so its not to professional.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 28, 2007)

it loaded for me. i wish i could understand (russian?)  who says it has to be professional ? we all know mine isnt... (shorty6049.blogspot.com) , thats a good idea though, using a blog as a photo gallery like that, cool pics


----------



## Chode (Mar 28, 2007)

first of all it is not .be, it is .ba (it is bosnian domain, it doesnt mean it is not profesional  it does't have any advertisents!)

and it is not russian, it is Bosnian. :greenpbl:

and it is not proffessional at all, it is my blog, i am an amateur.


p.s.

tnx shorty!


----------



## kulakova (Mar 28, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> it loaded for me. i wish i could understand (russian?) who says it has to be professional ? we all know mine isnt... (shorty6049.blogspot.com) , thats a good idea though, using a blog as a photo gallery like that, cool pics


 
it is not russian!!


----------

